# Campavan or cars to travel in oz



## DaisyMae (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Forum peoples, 
Just wondering if anyone knew how to go about finding cars to rent or for sale, or campavans or anything??
Also you do think it would be cheaper to do this or spend the money flying or getting the coaches to different cites 
Hope people can help.
Any feed back will be good.
Thank you.


----------



## rayeric (Dec 23, 2010)

There are many car rental providers but the one that I generally prefer to book from is Point Car Hire: Best Car Rental Deals WorldWide! as its services are quite reasonably priced and many other facilities like liability insurance, CDW etc. are included in the rates offered. You can easily book a car online with them and in case you want to change the dates of booking or cancel your car rental booking then also they charge no cancellation fee.


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

cheaper to get coaches but the freedom/flexibility of having your own transport is definitely worth the extra cost.

unless you are on a tight budget a campervan is better because it will save you setting up a tent every night. you can get a decent van for around $5 - 10k and resell it for much the same before you leave.

if you are on a tight budget you could buy an 15 year old aussie car (a ford falcon) for under $2,000 and it will take you every where you want to go. but every night you will be unpacking and making camp.... it would get annoying after a while.


----------

